# Cigar Box Storing



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

ok, so this crossed my mind recently and I just wanted some insight from the pros who might be wiser. I had recently received a box of Alec Bradley Retreat that were on back-order for months. Well with the humidor instabilities I pulled everything and continued to season it for longer. Anyway recently I just re-boxed the AB Retreat since the tupperdors were full & I realized these Cigars are going to need a lot of rest when I began thinking.... Could you maintain a box of cigars w/ a Boveda pack tucked inside? Say you buy a box of cigars, get a Boveda humidity pack, open box, toss in Boveda pack, tuck box away in closet or somewhere that stays 65-70ish degrees. Would this be a safe storage method for boxes of cigars? I'm thinking it would be fine and might not be a bad way to store boxed cigars or boxed cigars for aging. I mean they are made to create a stable environment and inside a cigar box the pack as well as the cigars would be their own little environment. Now perhaps this is an idiotic idea. I thought it was bright so maybe you guys w/ more knowledge could weigh in on this. thanks


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Boxes are packaging only, not made to create an environment. This is why they are stored in RH controlled warehouses & Walk Ins. If a box was a good medium to maintain humidity then we could all just throw them in the cupboard but we dont.

Got a trial for you: Go buy a box of something high end, smoke enough out of it to fit the boveda in then throw it in the cellar or put it on the coffee table. Report back after smoking one at 6 months & 1 year. I bet you they lose at least a little something if not a whole heap.:tape2::hippie:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Or end up all moldy


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Boxes are packaging only, not made to create an environment. This is why they are stored in RH controlled warehouses & Walk Ins. If a box was a good medium to maintain humidity then we could all just throw them in the cupboard but we dont.
> 
> Got a trial for you: Go buy a box of something high end, smoke enough out of it to fit the boveda in then throw it in the cellar or put it on the coffee table. Report back after smoking one at 6 months & 1 year. I bet you they lose at least a little something if not a whole heap.:tape2::hippie:


that's the thing though, you can toss a boveda pack right on top of the sticks in a box. You would have to tape the box off to seal it up but still... Thing is Boveda packs are relatively new right. Maybe no ones thought of doing this. Maybe it's just that stupid of an idea. But when it comes to storing the fact of the matter is humidors and controlled environments work. These boxes are designed to be placed in large environmentally controlled rooms till the sale. When the customer is responsible for the condition their cigars are in. Why would they look into changing that when what they do works perfectly fine. Now I'm not questioning what they do or the fact that you're always better off using a humidor. I think that goes w/o saying a humidor and controlled environment are your best option. I'm just wondering if a Boveda pack inside a factory box of cigars might be a viable option & safe alternative. Or perhaps a good alternative for aging cigars.

maybe I should just toss the seasoning packet inside the box of AB w/ the Hygro I have, tape it up for a week, pop it open quick and see how it's doing. If it has a reasonable rH then I'll continue to monitor.

*on second thought... yes, ridiculously dumb Polish idea.*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Sarge said:


> that's the thing though, you can toss a boveda pack right on top of the sticks in a box. You would have to tape the box off to seal it up but still... Thing is Boveda packs are relatively new right. Maybe no ones thought of doing this. Maybe it's just that stupid of an idea. But when it comes to storing the fact of the matter is humidors and controlled environments work. These boxes are designed to be placed in large environmentally controlled rooms till the sale. When the customer is responsible for the condition their cigars are in. Why would they look into changing that when what they do works perfectly fine. Now I'm not questioning what they do or the fact that you're always better off using a humidor. I think that goes w/o saying a humidor and controlled environment are your best option. I'm just wondering if a Boveda pack inside a factory box of cigars might be a viable option & safe alternative. Or perhaps a good alternative for aging cigars.
> 
> maybe I should just toss the seasoning packet inside the box of AB w/ the Hygro I have, tape it up for a week, pop it open quick and see how it's doing. If it has a reasonable rH then I'll continue to monitor.
> 
> *on second thought... yes, ridiculously dumb Polish idea.*


LMAO. :biglaugh: Tupperware is cheap too. :biggrin:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Tupperware is excellent if you are NOT aesthetically inclined. It certainly gets the job done and they are cheap-- I use them for long term storage for some of my sticks. They work like a charm, and to be quite honest, have proven more effective in terms of humidity regulation than my wooden humidor.

You can use the Tupperware to store them. A Ziplock bag will work, as well, but it obviously is not as strong as the Tupperware.

As for humidification, I have little experience with the packets you described, but I am a STAUNCH advocate for silicon cat litter. It works like a charm. You can even "train" the litter to the humidity you want. I place the "trained" litter into a smaller ziplock bag and punch holes in it so it releases its humidity.

*So here is an idea: you can keep the cigars in their box. Place the box inside a bigger Tupperware container or Ziplock bag, with the litter. That should give you AT LEAST an effective temporary fix (or a permanent one). *


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, I am lovin' that cat litter....

Every time I ship cigars I use it: the BOTL on the receiving end can rest assured that his cigars will be in GREAT condition. Hell, he could be on a one to two month vacation (god willing, right?) and come back and find his smokes in great condition....the litter will keep for MONTHS without problems. Even if the humidity is bone dry, they will keep for weeks, at least. Amazing what a ziplock bag and cat litter will do for a person....


----------

